# My Jeep



## Julie (Jan 15, 2011)

Wade, Nikki, don't you just love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 15, 2011)

Way cool!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jan 15, 2011)

I do LOVES it!! You whould come pick me up and we can go off road!!!


----------



## Julie (Jan 15, 2011)

jeepingchick said:


> I do LOVES it!! You whould come pick me up and we can go off road!!!



Ok, lol, move closer, isn't your husband in the Air Force? You need to move to Youngstown, OH, that way you are only 45 minutes from me. We can drive up to Dan's and raid his wine room.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep, she's perty!!! My next vehicle will be a Jeep again, Ill probably go with the 4 door and lift it again. I do miss my 4x4's but must say my car does very well in the snow even without snow tires. I was the only one in lats Friday and almost every other person drives a 4x4.


----------



## Julie (Jan 15, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Yep, she's perty!!! My next vehicle will be a Jeep again, Ill probably go with the 4 door and lift it again. I do miss my 4x4's but must say my car does very well in the snow even without snow tires. I was the only one in lats Friday and almost every other person drives a 4x4.



K, you get a jeep, Nikki moves closer to me, her and I raid Dan's wine cellar and then we head up to you and we all go jeepin!

I'm putting a lift on this as well, I am use to driving a truck, even though the jeep sits higher than a car it is still to close to the ground for me.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 15, 2011)

SaWeeet......


----------



## abefroman (Jan 15, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Yep, she's perty!!! My next vehicle will be a Jeep again, Ill probably go with the 4 door and lift it again. I do miss my 4x4's but must say my car does very well in the snow even without snow tires. I was the only one in lats Friday and almost every other person drives a 4x4.



I recently was deciding between a jeep and CRV, I went with the CRV.


----------



## Julie (Jan 15, 2011)

abefroman said:


> I recently was deciding between a jeep and CRV, I went with the CRV.



Sorry to hear about your loss,


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 15, 2011)

I went with a 2000 chevy blazer instead of a jeep. Have a 20 foot travel trailer to pull around and need the 4 door for the family. Still want the jeep though.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2011)

They make a 4 door Jeep Wrangler!


----------



## Julie (Jan 15, 2011)

RedNeckWino said:


> I went with a 2000 chevy blazer instead of a jeep. Have a 20 foot travel trailer to pull around and need the 4 door for the family. Still want the jeep though.



Like Wade said, they make a 4 door that would haul anything that a blazer would haul. But then again it would be nice to have that jeep that is just yours, go out and buy one, they are not all that expensive.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Jan 15, 2011)

94 jeep cherokee sport with the 4.0 ho l6 was my first vehicle and still is my backup. my grandparents own a liberty turbo diesel, my mom owns a renegage, and my aunt has a liberty sport... so jeeps run in the family. the new grand cherokee with the 6.1hemi makes me sad cause i'll never be able to afford it.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jan 16, 2011)

I miss our jeep. It was great fun!


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 16, 2011)

Sold my red Jeep last year, so far over 2.5 ft. of snow this year, in the Ga. Mtns. MY LOSS, snow bound & making wine. Roy You will love the Jeep


----------



## almargita (Jan 16, 2011)

My 90 Grand Cherokee is getting close to 190,000 miles, wouldn't trade it for anything!
Al


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2011)

I had a 96 Cherokee Sport and a 91 Renegade and I personally lifted both of these with suspension lifts. I must say the Cherokee was harder to lift then the Renegade even though it was way newer. The pic of the Cherokee here is after I took the 33" tires off to sell it and this is actually in the parking lot after I sold the truck. I really wish we still had both of these, they never gave us a problem ever!!!!


----------



## Wiz (Jan 16, 2011)

I only have an Isuzu Trooper Sport but what's all that white stuff around your jeep?


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2011)

Wiz said:


> I only have an Isuzu Trooper Sport but what's all that white stuff around your jeep?



Oh Wiz, roflmao, you know what that is, didn't you once say you worked around this area before you retired? So you know what snow is,


----------



## Wiz (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh yeh, I remember now. I lived just off I-83 on the Maryland/ Pa. line south of York. We moved to Costa Rica in April and a month before I shoveled 42" of snow.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jan 16, 2011)

Wiz said:


> Oh yeh, I remember now. I lived just off I-83 on the Maryland/ Pa. line south of York. We moved to Costa Rica in April and a month before I shoveled 42" of snow.



Yup, that a good reason to move....can I come join yall??? I HATE THIS CRAP LOL!


----------



## Duster (Jan 16, 2011)

Right with ya there Wade, I have 160,000 on my 99 Cherokee and still going strong. That 4.0 is bullet proof!


----------



## Wiz (Jan 16, 2011)

Ya'll can come visit anytime.


----------



## Brian (Jan 17, 2011)

Wiz said:


> Oh yeh, I remember now. I lived just off I-83 on the Maryland/ Pa. line south of York. We moved to Costa Rica in April and a month before I shoveled 42" of snow.



Gee! I must have this backwards I retired from the Army in January 2001(Stationed in Hawaii) and moved to York PA woke the first morning to 2 feet of snow and was wondering what the He!! did I just do... Oh well born and raised in upstate NY so it is not as bad as that... hehehe (always try to be positive)..


----------



## Wiz (Jan 17, 2011)

Brian, this is really coincidental, I was born in upper New York State also, between Syracuse and Oswego. We both know what snow is.

Mike


----------



## Brian (Jan 17, 2011)

Wiz said:


> Brian, this is really coincidental, I was born in upper New York State also, between Syracuse and Oswego. We both know what snow is.
> 
> Mike



Wiz I was actually born and raised near Lake George NY. Up in the Adirondacks. They don't get as much as the western part of NY but they still get a bunch!


----------

